# [FIX] nvidia problems with 2.6.9?

## GENsnoop

Do you have linux 2.6.9 ? Nvidia not working right? stuck? try this simple guide to help you get it working again. Thanks to all that help me fix up this guide  :Cool: 

.:'the guide':.

make sure you have latest  portage and ebuilds.

get out of any desktop enviroments, X, or anything else! All you need is a PLAIN console prompt; (maybe you should bookmark this with lynx !!)

I got rid of these packages first because I needed a fresh merge;

I unemerge these packages because I had servere errors; it wouldn't let me update nvidia. some maybe experiencing the same problem

```
emerge -C nvidia-kernel

emerge -C nvidia-glx

emerge -C opengl-update
```

edit file /etc/portage/package.keywords add these lines to this file; 

if this directory and/or file does not exist, create them

make sure to change ~x86 to your computers architecture. examples of others: ( ~sparc / ~alpha / ~amd64 )

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86
```

Afterwards, emerge these new packages for 2.6.9 to use 

(although they are still unstable packages, they still work real good with 2.6.9)

```
emerge =media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

emerge =x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1

emerge =media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111
```

when that is all done merging, make the nvidia module autoload during boot; type:

(don't add if it is all ready there)

```
echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 > "nvidia" will be added to the bottom of this file.

The default file looks like this afterwards:

(you can delete the comments)

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

nvidia
```

after that, edit your X config file 

/etc/X11/XF86Config (this maybe a different config file for you) you need to make these changes;

First you have to scroll down to Section "Module", then make sure Load "glx" is uncommented, but Load "dri" IS commented:

```
Load       "glx"

#Load      "dri"
```

Then you need to scroll down to the Graphics Device Section look for Driver, set this option to: Driver     "nvidia" (this may already state Driver "nvidia", just make sure it says nvidia) example:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"
```

now save and exit

your now back at your console, your almost done, type these commands and your done!

```
modprobe nvidia

opengl-update nvidia

modules-update
```

reboot; and everything should be working great

':end of guide:'

----------

## kiss-o-matic

I tried... no love.

Trying again.

EDIT:  It worked!  You're a beautiful man!Last edited by kiss-o-matic on Fri Oct 29, 2004 3:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GENsnoop

what errors are you getting?

----------

## kiss-o-matic

I was getting the exact same error (can't load nvidia module, blah blah).  There's a very good chance I was running the old kernel when I tried the first time.  Oh, well... it works now.  Thanks for the guide.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

just to play devils advocate, that's the worst possible way to solve that problem

man portage

----------

## GENsnoop

how else would you have done it? it basically just reinstalls nvidia-kernel/glx ...   :Cool: 

edit:

I fixed it up alot, happy now?   :Laughing:  I was in a rush earlier

----------

## firedemon

OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS GUIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant express my gratitude enough for this. This helped me so damn much. Youre a life saver. Anything you need just tell me   :Laughing: 

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *GENsnoop wrote:*   

> how else would you have done it? it basically just reinstalls nvidia-kernel/glx ...  
> 
> edit:
> 
> I fixed it up alot, happy now?   I was in a rush earlier

 

You still have the emerge /path/to/ebuild lines in there which, in case you missed the huge warning portage gives you when you do it now, isn't the smartest idea. A better way by far is to put the following into /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86
```

edit: Forgot to mention that, if you've never used them before, the /etc/portage directory nor any of the package.* files in it may not have been created. If that's the case then just mkdir -p /etc/portage and use a text editor to create the files by hand.

----------

## GENsnoop

 *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   

> You still have the emerge /path/to/ebuild lines in there which, in case you missed the huge warning portage gives you when you do it now, isn't the smartest idea. A better way by far is to put the following into /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ```
> media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
> 
> ...

 

I wanted to make sure the people installed these specific packages, (the newest in portage right now) even if they used; nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r1.ebuild or nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111.ebuild they will get errors with it, (on my computer nvidia didn't work with those packages)

It won't hurt anything by using the direct path to these ebuilds.   :Cool:   plus I'm not sure if in the file package.keywords "~x86 " is the correct keyword for all other types of systems, I know it is on mine.

It is also good to have that written in package.keywords because if you ever use 'emerge -uDv world' it won't downgrade these packages to a more stable one, which would then 'brake' your nvidia again   :Confused: 

----------

## GENsnoop

 *firedemon wrote:*   

> OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS GUIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant express my gratitude enough for this. This helped me so damn much. Youre a life saver. Anything you need just tell me  

 

no problem,  :Wink: 

----------

## dsd

 *GENsnoop wrote:*   

> I wanted to make sure the people installed these specific packages, (the newest in portage right now) even if they used; nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r1.ebuild or nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111.ebuild they will get errors with it, (on my computer nvidia didn't work with those packages)
> 
> It won't hurt anything by using the direct path to these ebuilds.    plus I'm not sure if in the file package.keywords "~x86 " is the correct keyword for all other types of systems, I know it is on mine.

 

actually - it does cause problems. we dont just put in big scary red messages for no reason  :Wink:  i forget the exact details, but portage is unable to detect which tree or category the ebuilds are in which gives problems when unmerging.

you can use package.keywords to get the behaviour you want with this line:

```
=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2
```

notice the = and the version specified. also notice that i left out the "~x86" bit, its not needed.

----------

## GENsnoop

dsd:

thanks for clearing that up .. I fixed the guide, I guess that is why your a developer and I'm not!   :Laughing: 

----------

## dsd

not quite .. following the post in its current state, it will complain that the ebuilds you have specified are masked ~ in the testing tree.

to clarify more, you *do* need to add lines to package.keywords. but you can do it just like this:

```
=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

=x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111
```

and then the emerge commands will work

----------

## GENsnoop

dsd: 

I wasn't done fixing it when you posting again .. damn your quick   :Laughing: 

----------

## thegoonden

Two questions come to mind.........(well 2.5)

1. Has anyone tried this with nitro sources or just gentoo sources?

2. Has anyone who suffers from the nvidia VT-switching bug, tried this and did it work. 

2.5 If not, can the same method be applied to the 4363 nv drivers ( the last non broken version released). I have tried using the ebuild and patch on this bugzilla report ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29336 ) to build my 4363 module, but although it compiles and installs, it will not load.

My 2.6 experience isn't good so far....because I got no framebuffer and no X server yet....so it hasn't even been up long enough to test how it works  :Smile: 

----------

## Dud3!

All I needed was the comment DRI part, everything else was good to go.

----------

## GENsnoop

 *thegoonden wrote:*   

> Two questions come to mind.........(well 2.5)
> 
> 1. Has anyone tried this with nitro sources or just gentoo sources?
> 
> 2. Has anyone who suffers from the nvidia VT-switching bug, tried this and did it work. 
> ...

 

answers:

1= it should work on both;

2= fixed that problem for me;

2.5= 4363 was broken on my system ... 6111-r2 drivers work very well with 2.6.9, It was recomended to me by other gentoo users, and I have no complants using this version ... It also fixed the VMALLOC error for me too

----------

## thegoonden

Ok, thanks a heap for that, that's very useful info.

Just so we're sure, this is the VT bug that makes the screen go nuts when you switch outta X we're talking about, not the one that wont let you switch outta X ? 

 :Smile: 

I shall actually try that driver version on my 2.4 first, as it will be easier to repair it if it all goes wrong.

Thanks again.

----------

## fimbulvetr

GENsnoop,

Thanks so much for your help. I've been literally limping along with the nv driver since the beginning of last month because my nvidia driver got b0rked.

For that, I'll go see if I can help a few unanswered posts for a form of payback:)

----------

## HEPP

When i modprobe nvidia i get this error:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.Ko) : Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Can some one help a newbie?

----------

## dsd

run "dmesg" and show us the last few lines

----------

## HEPP

I got it working now

----------

## Tuomaz

Hi

I have followed the above guide. I get this error when I modprobe nvidia:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

and dmesg tells me:

NVRM: the NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s)!!

NVRM: no devices probed, aborting!

NVRM: this often occurs when rivafb is loaded and claims the device's resources.

NVRM: try removing the rivafb module (or reconfiguring your kernel to remove

NVRM: rivafb support) and then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

- framebuffer support disabled in kernel

- nforce/nforce2 agp driver compiled in kernel

- mtrr compiled in kernel

- loadable module support in kernel

- gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

hardware: asus a7n8 deluxe nforce + gf2mx400

Any ideas? Maybe something simple I have forgotten?

----------

## totopo

Thank you for the guide, the new kernel 2.6.9 seems working fine, I was having problems to mount the floppy with the kernel 2.6.8-r3, that is why I installed version 2.6.9 but I had this problem with the nvidia driver, but now BOTH work just fine, you have the gift!

----------

## thorvall

Modprobe nvidia, gives this error message

'FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

dmesq, last line gives this.

nvidia: version magic '2.6.7-gentoo-r10 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.7-gentoo-r10 486 gcc-3.3

How do i fix this  :Question: 

----------

## Pepek

 *thorvall wrote:*   

> Modprobe nvidia, gives this error message
> 
> 'FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> dmesq, last line gives this.
> ...

 

Remember : nvidia module should be compiled with the same version gcc that you use to compile your's kernel and this module should be recompiled with every recompiled new kernel.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## thorvall

Thanks.

Downgraded my gcc with gcc-config and started from the beginning. now modprobe nvidia works.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## krazyyzark

I just wanted to say THANKS GENsnoop!!!

About 2 months ago I compiled Gentoo from scratch.  This was the first time I had compiled my own installation from scratch.  I got everything working but X Windows.  I banged away at it for quite some time, and work started getting in the way.  Now I come back, and searched for the last week, not to mention the countless hours I spent after I initially compiled, and finally I found your post.  Worked the first try!!!

I just wanted to add that I am running Kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r12 for i686.

Thanks for taking the time to help us noobs!!!

You ROCK!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FlumMmicH

if u get invalid module.. recompile with the new kernel.. after that everything works fine for me =) thx for the guide

----------

## Gotterdammerung

This forum should have a bookmark tool...

Thanks for the tips, I'll try them at home too.

----------

## chrisduck

I tried adding these lines to my /etc/portage/package.keywords

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

I tried editing them so that they looked like this

=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

=X11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1

no matter what I do, when I try to emerge opengl or opengl-update nvidia I'm told that the package is masked (specifically by ~86 keyword, though it is not present in the file)

I've even tried emerging with the lines uncommented. does anyone know of a solution that would allow me to emerge the latest opengl paskage?

----------

## chrisduck

Everything works now. I miswrote x11 as X11

----------

## SubAtomic

Thanks, upgrading from nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r1 to nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 fixed my VMALLOC problems.

Just a small note: modprobe nvidia will tell you that the module is already loaded if you were indeed already using the nvidia module before starting this process (i.e. from an older kernel).

Thanks again.

----------

## timbo

Thanks for the writeup, I'll be working on this tonight....

Does it fix the opengl problem with tls not supported in nvidia-tls.....?

Regards

Tim

 :Cool: 

----------

## einstein1981

Thank you very much!!... worked perfect!!!

----------

## einstein1981

just have a question...

I had gotten this to work on 2.6.9 without all thiese instruccions.. and yesterday it got screwed after emerge world updated nvidia kernel and glx...

should I remove them from world. in order for them not to be updated?

is this going to happen every time i emerge world?

thx

----------

## GENsnoop

 *einstein1981 wrote:*   

> just have a question...
> 
> I had gotten this to work on 2.6.9 without all thiese instruccions.. and yesterday it got screwed after emerge world updated nvidia kernel and glx...
> 
> should I remove them from world. in order for them not to be updated?
> ...

 

no, it wont if you add:

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86 
```

to /etc/portage/package.keywords

and when you update world .. it won't downgrade ...

edit:

or you can add:

```
=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

=X11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1 
```

for these specific versions

----------

## GENsnoop

I am glad I helped alot of people   :Razz:  but the real thanks goes to the gentoo develpers! without them we wouldnt have the greatness that is gentoo   :Exclamation: 

----------

## einstein1981

Thanks.... hadn't noticed the downgrade....  :Embarassed: 

love this forum!!!

----------

## GENsnoop

no problem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thebojinator

I am getting the same problem as an earlier poster, who fixes his problem without posting the solution. When I modprobe nvidia I get:

```

root # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

And when I dmesg:

```

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

eth0: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec.

eth0: link up.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

```

Thanks in advance for any help

----------

## GENsnoop

try: unmerge those packages (like in the begining of the guide), check your kernel graphics settings, recompile, (make && make modules_install). then emerge the 3 packages again .. and type

```
modprobe nvidia

opengl-update nvidia

modules-update
```

this might help. I think that is how I fixed it when I had a problem like that.

post back if that works

----------

## thebojinator

After tying what you suggested, I still have the same error, but I am getting another error along with it in my dmesg now.

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_get_class

```

----------

## Dr Gonzo

I'm getting a hard crash with 2.6.9 following the instructions above.  As soon as X starts up, the kernel panics.  Can't do anything.

Has anyone else had this problem? I'm still on 2.6.7 now.  It was the last one to work for me correctly.

----------

## totopo

Hello,

  It was working fine!, when I upgraded kde to version 3.3.1, automatically was updated the nvidia driver to version 1.0.6629, it didn't work.

Then I said "well let's reinstall the previous driver (1.0.6111-r2)" and oh surprise, I found this message, how can I force it??

Thanks and regards.

Totopo

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 (masked by: -* keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## TecHunter

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> This forum should have a bookmark tool...
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I'll try them at home too.

 support!

----------

## jounihat

I got the drivers installed, but X won't start if I use the nvidia driver option.

----------

## totopo

Ok, it works like this:

emerge "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3"

 :x 

Regards

Totopo

----------

## Darkstar274

 *GENsnoop wrote:*   

> Do you have linux 2.6.9 ? Nvidia not working right? stuck? try this simple guide to help you get it working again. Thanks to all that help me fix up this guide 
> 
> .:'the guide':.
> 
> make sure you have latest  portage and ebuilds.
> ...

 

IT WORKED!!! THIS FIXED ALL MY PROBLEMS WITH NVIDIA AND XORG.  I COULD KISS YOU, YOU CRAZY BASTARD!  JK Thanks!

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Tuomaz wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I have followed the above guide. I get this error when I modprobe nvidia:
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
> ...

 

Hi,

I'm new in gentoo world, but i get the same error. So i will try to help you, but first step check the forum if there isn't a better method. 

In my case, nvidia driver was complaining about rivafb, because the ebuild script didn't  find a well configured .config in /usr/src/linux. I'm using KBUILD_OUPUT and my .config isn't in the /usr/src/linux directory but in $KBUILD_OUTPUT.

A workaround is either to definitly get rid of KBUILD_OUTPUT for your kernel compilation or simply unset KBUILD_* variables in your terminal and generate a new fake kernel without the rivafb module. Then, you will be able to emerge nvidia kernel.

After a successful emerge you will need to make a mrproper to clean once again the kernel tree and continue to work with KBUILD_OUTPUT. 

Indeed, the /usr/src/linux directory needs to be cleaned and should not contain a .config file. In case something goes wrong, check if there is a /usr/src/linux/kernel/asm link... Just delete it !

@+

Jj

----------

## TERdON

Guide seems to work fine (halfway through it), but nvidia-kernel isn't available in the version mentioned anymore. It's nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 now. Hopefully that works just as good...

----------

## korngerd

Hi, I have the following spec:

2.6.9-gentoo-dev-sources

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629

nvidia-glx-1.0.6629

When I put nvidia into /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, my system does a silent reboot after calculating modules dependencies.  It randomly decides to reboot (without any errors), but it sometimes goes through.  When I take nvidia from kernel-2.6, it boots fine.  Strange thing, though, is that when I boot without nvidia in kernel-2.6, lsmod still shows nvidia loaded:

```
root@nyamochan ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3463388  0

```

I'm guessing that either I'm running out of memory while the kernel is loading (although I have 256MB RAM) or something is just wrong with my system...  I guess as long as it's working (barely), I should be happy  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## Eskarel

Personally I've had no problems with the nvidia driver thus far, in this kernel.

However, the fact that the driver is being loaded indicates that it's being grabbed up by hotplug. Test to see if DRI is enabled when you don't have it in autoload and if so take it out. Looks like there's some sort of issue with attempting to reload the driver.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

>  *Tuomaz wrote:*   Hi
> 
> I have followed the above guide. I get this error when I modprobe nvidia:
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
> ...

 

After emerging the last driver   1.0.6629 i didn't have to do that anymore  :Razz: 

Jj

----------

## korngerd

 *Eskarel wrote:*   

> Personally I've had no problems with the nvidia driver thus far, in this kernel.
> 
> However, the fact that the driver is being loaded indicates that it's being grabbed up by hotplug. Test to see if DRI is enabled when you don't have it in autoload and if so take it out. Looks like there's some sort of issue with attempting to reload the driver.

 

Hm..  Is there an easy way to detect if DRI is enabled or not?  Or should I just enable it in my xorg.conf and see if some OpenGL stuff works smoothly?

----------

## einstein1981

I'm actually a little ashamed of not being able to fix this problem , yet again... but this is the wonder of gentoo... THE FORUM.

ok so here is the problem:

Emerged sync, and world

got the new dev sources 2.6.9 R4 kernel...

recompiled ..

boots up perfectly.

now. want to get gnome going

emerged media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.$%$% R3

now, 

and the others as stated in the guide.

now upon starting gdm, I get the nvidia logo , twice and then blank...

and no access to previous f1 console...

Anyone run into this?

well thanks again.. hoping to get this up and running tomorow..

At least I kept the old kernel running.

----------

## Metraxis

 *einstein1981 wrote:*   

> I'm actually a little ashamed of not being able to fix this problem , yet again... but this is the wonder of gentoo... THE FORUM.
> 
> ok so here is the problem:
> 
> Emerged sync, and world
> ...

 

Couple things to check:

1. What was your old(functional) kernel version?

2. What is the new kernel version?

3. What is the output of uname -a?

4. /usr/src/linux is a symlink that points where?

5. Did you make modules_install for the new kernel?

6. Did you run modules-update after emerging nvidia-kernel for the new kernel?

7. Did you compile rivafb support into your new kernel, even as a module?

----------

## einstein1981

ok, sorry for not specifing those earlier, since had already posted 

the old kernel version is gentoodev sources 2.6.9-r1 I think, not on gentoo at this time..

new one is gentoo dev sources 2.6.9 R4 

yes the symlink points to the new kernel, yes redid make menuconfig.

 then make && make modules install

copied the kernel and system map to boot partition, and changed frub entries....

dunno about, rivafb, is it necesarry?

this wans'nt part of the original guide\\\well thanks again

charz

----------

## totopo

NOTE!!:

In the file

 /etc/portage/package.keywords

needs to be written like this:

=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 ~x86

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111 ~x86

=x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1 ~x86

----------

## Metraxis

 *einstein1981 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dunno about, rivafb, is it necesarry?
> 
> 

 

The thing with rivafb is that it must NOT be included.  Otherwise Bad Things happen.

----------

## einstein1981

well, thanks for al the help, still no luck... although I really didn't find the kernel rivafb option in the kernel...

so maybe it's that , but I don;t know, i never activated it, so , I don;t really think its the problem...

anyways, it's strange, because there is nothing more that the nvidia logo... on and of for about 4 times now, and then just blank... and no way to get the f1 console up again...

well ...  any ideas?

or maybe just the way to the rivafb option just to check...

thanks

----------

## einstein1981

still no luck... tried with the new drivers. and nope...

Anyone have this problem?

----------

## jubo

Quick question.  Why do you comment out DRI?  Just curious why nvidia does not require this.  I had to comment out DRI to get it to work as well with the latest nvidia-kernel...

----------

## Metraxis

 *jubo wrote:*   

> Quick question.  Why do you comment out DRI?  Just curious why nvidia does not require this.  I had to comment out DRI to get it to work as well with the latest nvidia-kernel...

 

One of the two nvidia modules overloads the function names in DRI.  Grr..  Stompy Stompy Oops Panic. if they both try to hook the same calls.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *einstein1981 wrote:*   

> I'm actually a little ashamed of not being able to fix this problem , yet again... but this is the wonder of gentoo... THE FORUM.
> 
> ok so here is the problem:
> 
> Emerged sync, and world
> ...

 

Peraphs, should you disable the fast write and SBA options in the /etc/module.d/nvidia module file

```

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=0 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=0

```

Your "Device" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf should looks something like:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce2 MX"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    #Detonator Driver Options

    #workaround per silver xcursor

    Option      "HWCursor"      "true"

    #0-None;1-Nvidia AGP;2-AgpGart/Nvidia;3-AgpGart

    Option      "NvAGP"         "1" 

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "yes" 

    #Disable Nvidia Boot logo

    Option      "NoLogo"        "true"

    #experimental RENDER acceleration

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"     

    Option      "BackingStore"   "true"     

    #Digitalvibrance color control   

    Option      "DigitalVibrance"       "2"

    #Shadow on cursor

    Option      "CursorShadow"  "off"         

    #[from 0, to 255]

    Option      "CursorShadowAlpha"     "64" 

    #[from 0, to 32] 

    Option      "CursorShadowXOffset"   "4"    

EndSection

```

Don't compile agpart in your kernel if you want to use nvidia's one... 

(Mine is declare as module and i prefer it as "NvAGP" so i can activate it at my convenience)

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

...

CONFIG_AGP=m

...

```

Above all don't activate nvidia riva framebuffer in your kernel

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

...

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

...

```

Enable or disable the following options in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

#Section "Extensions"

#     Option "Composite" "Enable"

#     Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

If you use xfree86 change xorg.conf by XF86Config.conf or something like that  :Wink: 

The last but not the least  :Smile:  read your /var/log/Xorg.0.conf and ~/.xsession-errors log files to check what happened.

Hope that would help !

@+

Jj

----------

## einstein1981

nope... no luck... getting desperate....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## einstein1981

ok, finally fixed it ...

In the end the error was stupid... as usual...

but well just for informational purposes here it goes.

the way I was able to find out was downloading the latest driver (6229), from nvidia and compiling it... X didn't work either but at least it gave me a pretty ( and helpfull) error message...

the problem was that with this kernel I finally switched to udev...

so /dev/mouse wasn't really working right now.... 

so no core mouse... no x....

changed it to /dev/input/mice...

and finally a good lockup, but in x... jejeje..

so that was just an error with all the fondling of my xorg.conf file, just fixed my video modes, and commented dri again.... and all is well

Thanks to all who took the time, to post ideas, and replies, or just read the forum, this is what makes this forum work.

hope this helps someone ...

Charles

----------

## katsukun

emerge "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3" 

no ebuilds to satisfy..but if i put r2 it says its masked, yes i know how to unmask..my point being r3 doesnt seem to exist.   :Sad: 

----------

## einstein1981

r3 does exist...., check you package.keywords file, in /etc/portage

=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 ~x86

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111 ~x86

=x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1 ~

any ways... the driver from nvidia.com, is the one that's got me working now...

----------

